# Hey BJ, Check the circle jig



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Heya BJ..

It looks like Jasper has been listening to your / our complaints about their circle jig. Today I received their model 300 and, instead of having a pre-cut hole for the router bit they provide a 1/4" pilot hole for centering (the jig's designed for 1/2" bits). 

The 1/4" hole is perfect also for centering on the drill press, clamping down and then using a forstner to cut for a router bushing. I know, I'm preaching to the choir here. It also seems to be made of tougher material.

For anyone not following this ongoing conversation, a 1/4" bit in the DP can be used to align the jig with the centerline of the drill quill. Then, replacing the bit with a, say, 1" forstner and drilling, you do not need to mount the jig to a router to use. Just put the jig in place, install a 1" router bushing in your router and insert it into the jig hole and voila!! 

Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> Heya BJ..
> 
> It looks like Jasper has been listening to your / our complaints about their circle jig. Today I received their model 300 and, instead of having a pre-cut hole for the router bit they provide a 1/4" pilot hole for centering (the jig's designed for 1/2" bits).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Jim.

You just gave me a clue on how to find centre to drill one of BJ's 1" holes in my jig.:sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

" listening to your " I wish but I think they but the disk in just so you have a way to line up the jig to the router, I would suggest you make a copy of the disk and put in back in the box (plastic bag) and drill out the copied one.

If they did listen to me they would have drill the hole out for a 3/4" or 1" guide to fit in and gave us a line up pin to fit that hole in place of the 1/4" pin that may get miss place over time..after all they made it for the 1/2" router bit.

That will take two collets to line it up one for the 1/4" pin and one for the 1/2" router bit when one collet would have done it the easy way..with a disk to fit the hole with 1/2" bit in place ,,

I will say I don't have the Jasper 300 jig I have and use the Rockler jig that can be used in two ways,Oval and a Cir,jig and it comes with a 1 1/2" hole for the big guides right out of the box and you know me I did rework the jig so it can be use for the Cir.type jobs without drilling a hole in the center of the project..or just by drilling a 1/8" blind hole for the jig to turn on.

One jig for many jobs..

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17282&site=ROCKLER
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WpC3mdRpNsY&feature=player_embedded

I guess I will get off my soap box now LOL

==

===



BigJimAK said:


> Heya BJ..
> 
> It looks like Jasper has been listening to your / our complaints about their circle jig. Today I received their model 300 and, instead of having a pre-cut hole for the router bit they provide a 1/4" pilot hole for centering (the jig's designed for 1/2" bits).
> 
> ...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

This is the easy way to fix the Jasper Circle Jig for use on the router. As most know the mounting holes are recessed too deep and have a tendency to break out when mounting the jig to the router. I had read about this problem and before I even tried using the jig I filled the holes used for my router with J-B Weld. Once it was dry I smoothed it down, drilled a 1/16 pilot hole in the center and countersunk the holes to use a countersink flat head screw. Once I countersunk all the holes I then drilled out the holes to the size needed for mounting the Jig. Using the countersink keeps the J-B Weld distributed all around the hole wall and is less likely to break out. I tried doing it using the standard button head screws and the J-B Weld broke out of two of the three holes and out of the 6 holes in both the 200 and 400 jigs none broke out. 

I mounted the 200 jig to my PC plunge base where it will permanently reside because all of my routers are dedicated to only one task. 

Here are 4 pictures so anybody interested can see what I did. BTW, since taking the pictures I put a layer of J-B Weld on top of the screw heads to completely enclose the hole.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Good job ,that dog will hunt BUT I still say why not just use the brass guide,in that way no need to fill the holes, just drop the guide in the hole and cut the cir.out 

==



Ken Bee said:


> This is the easy way to fix the Jasper Circle Jig for use on the router. As most know the mounting holes are recessed too deep and have a tendency to break out when mounting the jig to the router. I had read about this problem and before I even tried using the jig I filled the holes used for my router with J-B Weld. Once it was dry I smoothed it down, drilled a 1/16 pilot hole in the center and countersunk the holes to use a countersink flat head screw. Once I countersunk all the holes I then drilled out the holes to the size needed for mounting the Jig. Using the countersink keeps the J-B Weld distributed all around the hole wall and is less likely to break out. I tried doing it using the standard button head screws and the J-B Weld broke out of two of the three holes and out of the 6 holes in both the 200 and 400 jigs none broke out.
> 
> I mounted the 200 jig to my PC plunge base where it will permanently reside because all of my routers are dedicated to only one task.
> 
> Here are 4 pictures so anybody interested can see what I did. BTW, since taking the pictures I put a layer of J-B Weld on top of the screw heads to completely enclose the hole.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ken
> 
> Good job ,that dog will hunt BUT I still say why not just use the brass guide,in that way no need to fill the holes, just drop the guide in the hole and cut the cir.out
> 
> ==


To late Bob, already filled and mounted to router. At first I didn't understand using the guide as a way to mount the circle jig but now that I do if I ever use the 400 jig I may go that route because that is the one I tried using the button head screws and the J-B Weld came out. Actually I don't see that happening because the 200 jig will do everything I need and easier too it would seem. All I use it for is to cut holes for clock inserts as it now stands.

As an afterthought is it even possible to drill out the center of the 400 jig and retain its usability?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

The 200 can also be drilled out easy you need to made a small press in part to fit into the hole into the Jasper,,,see picture below,,but it can't bigger than a 1/2" guide size but that's just the right size..for a quick and drop guide to pop in the hole and not wipe out any of the Jaspers holes in doing so.

Router Forums - View Single Post - Jasper Circle Jigs

===



Ken Bee said:


> To late Bob, already filled and mounted to router. At first I didn't understand using the guide as a way to mount the circle jig but now that I do if I ever use the 400 jig I may go that route because that is the one I tried using the button head screws and the J-B Weld came out. Actually I don't see that happening because the 200 jig will do everything I need and easier too it would seem. All I use it for is to cut holes for clock inserts as it now stands.
> 
> As an afterthought is it even possible to drill out the center of the 400 jig and retain its usability?


----------

